# Getting itchy bumps on skin after holding hedgehog



## spot_the_hedgie

Hey guys

So am I the only one that often get itchy bumps on your skin after holding your hedgehog? Is it because he needs a bath or...?


----------



## PJbottoms

Normal for me and according to the research I've done on a bunch of forums, lots of others as well. It's usually the skin's natural reaction to being poked by quills. Run into a pokey pine tree without a shirt on and the same basic thing happens.  

Just wash with some soap and water after handling and the itchy feeling should go away. The bumps should go away shortly after. Least this is the experience I've had personally while handling Shelby.

If it still itches or doesn't go away a while after washing, then it may indeed be an allergic reaction, but again, it's prob just the quill pokes.


----------



## spot_the_hedgie

PJbottoms said:


> Normal for me and according to the research I've done on a bunch of forums, lots of others as well. It's usually the skin's natural reaction to being poked by quills. Run into a pokey pine tree without a shirt on and the same basic thing happens.
> 
> Just wash with some soap and water after handling and the itchy feeling should go away. The bumps should go away shortly after. Least this is the experience I've had personally while handling Shelby.
> 
> If it still itches or doesn't go away a while after washing, then it may indeed be an allergic reaction, but again, it's prob just the quill pokes.


Thank you! they go away after a while, just wanted to know if any other experienced it too


----------



## nikki

This is an allergic reaction to either the quills or something on the quills. Not everyone gets them, I've never had them even with all the hedgehogs I've handled. You have to be careful as it can get worse and cause a worse reaction.


----------



## PJbottoms

When I experienced mine, I researched tons of forums as well as asking my breeder about them and a few friends who are nurses. It's actually quite common and normal. @nikki You're actually lucky if you haven't experienced this from the info I've gathered. 

The bumps are caused by the bodies natural release of histamines by your immune system in response to the pokes. If it goes away after washing that's all it is. Don't stress and just be careful about handling your hedgie. If it persists or does not get "better" after washing with simple soap and water, then yes, you are developing a more serious reaction which may be an allergy. But more cases than not it seems this is a common thing with many owners. 
As I said before, you can have the same reaction from pine needles poking bare skin. It's quite common in many people and not a serious issue.


----------



## Yukidama's mama

I get the "hedgie hives" from my Yuki but my boyfriend has never had a problem, even when he is poked by Yuki (I probably do hold him for longer and more often though ^^). But every person is different and depends how sensitive your skin is and how good your immune system is. I generally have sensitive skin and allergic to mosquito bites and other things so it's not surprising i get the hedgie hives I guess. However I grew up having many pets (dogs, cats, rabbits, hamsters and guinea pigs) and never appeared to have allergies to pet dander at least, so I was kinda surprised when we first got Yuki and I developed the allergic reaction . Same with pollen allergies, some people are perfectly fine whilst others struggle so much with it, everyone reacts differently to everything. 

My hives take at least a day to disappear, the following morning they are worse. I wash my hands and arms, scrubbing well with soap and hot water after I hold him and this can help reduce them. He's a lot calmer and socialable nowadays at least so they are nowhere near as bad as when we first got him!

Try wearing long sleeves when holding your hog, I barely got them in winter but now its summer, I'm wearing tshirts and my boy also seems to like to lay against my bare forearm ><. I found the hives are worse when my boy is due a bath. I thought I read before it is most likely the faeces and urine buildup on their quills that people can actually be allergic to and its not the actual quills. It's then if the quills happen to pierce the skin when the hedgehog pops that the bacteria causes the allergic reaction. I could be mistaken though.


----------



## Artemis-Ichiro

Histamine is released by the body when it feels a dangerous substance is entering the body and histamine release is basically a response from an allergy so therefore, it's an allergy.



PJbottoms said:


> When I experienced mine, I researched tons of forums as well as asking my breeder about them and a few friends who are nurses. It's actually quite common and normal. @nikki You're actually lucky if you haven't experienced this from the info I've gathered.
> 
> The bumps are caused by the bodies natural release of histamines by your immune system in response to the pokes. If it goes away after washing that's all it is. Don't stress and just be careful about handling your hedgie. If it persists or does not get "better" after washing with simple soap and water, then yes, you are developing a more serious reaction which may be an allergy. But more cases than not it seems this is a common thing with many owners.
> As I said before, you can have the same reaction from pine needles poking bare skin. It's quite common in many people and not a serious issue.


----------



## PJbottoms

Artemis-Ichiro said:


> Histamine is released by the body when it feels a dangerous substance is entering the body and histamine release is basically a response from an allergy so therefore, it's an allergy.


My point is it's not as serious as nikki was making it sound. If I had no experience with the situation and read that reply from an admin I'd be freaked out and wondering if I should get rid of my hedgie. This is not the case at all in this situation unless it does indeed get worse as I also mentioned in my post.


----------



## nikki

I never said it was dangerous or even implied to get rid of the hedgehog. I just said to be careful because it can get worse, not that it will. I have a hedgehog right now whose owner went from the bumps to anaphylactic reaction within a year of getting her hedgehog. That's not the only case I know of either. While not common it does happen and I feel people need to be informed if something can adversely effect their health.


----------



## kimrefal505zz

Hello, I want help. Yesterday, I had these sores and they are getting worse. I also looked for them and they say that it is because of animals, but I do not have any pet, so I want help with this problem, it is getting worse.


----------

